# Empire Rumors.



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

From all I can see looks like Empire will be the next new book. What are your thoughts on changes or additions to the army?

I think State troops are going to see a point reduction. Knights are going to get a point reduction and a stat increase to I4. I think mortars are going to get a point increase, but as a empire player I hope not. 

Id like to see pikes brought back as an upgrade for spearmen.
Id like to see the 30 limit on flagellants removed, or made a special choice.

With all the new books getting new monstrous infantry, and monsters I wounder what the empire version will be. Maybe ogres as a rare choice. Ive also seen people talk about Ogres as an option or free Company like kroxigors for skinks. 

Have also seen rumors that Halflings are coming back.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

So as this really isnt a rumour thread more of "What i would like to see" i will add what i would like to see.

Master Engineers as upgrades on warmachines (ala Dwarfs). - It wont happen, but its what i want.


----------

